# SabayonLinux

## Yugi

Salve ho letto in rete che sabayon e' una distro basata su gentoo precompilata voi che ne pensate???

----------

## Cazzantonio

penso che quantomeno questo thread andrebbe spostato tra le discussioni   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Yugi wrote:*   

> Salve ho letto in rete che sabayon e' una distro basata su gentoo precompilata voi che ne pensate???

 

sabayon si pone l'obiettivo di ovviare ad uno dei difetti di Gentoo, se così lo vogliamo chiamare: la compilazione.

di fatto è una Gentoo, ma viene fornita con pacchetti precompilati e un installer grafico. di Gentoo a questo punto rimane l'impostazione e la possibilità di aggiornare tramite emerge, ma a ben guardarla io ho trovato moltissimi punti degni di critica.

il primo impatto lo si ha con l'installer. non permette di scegliere niente; mi sarebbe piaciuto poter decidere cosa installare... e invece no. chiede solo quale WM voglio e lo imposta come default. gli altri vengono installati comunque.

poi c'è la questione su come è avvenuta la generazione dei pacchetti. ovviamente non si poteva scontentare nessuno, quindi si è compilato guardando alla compatibilità. ecco quindi che i pacchetti che usano un'interfaccia grafica hanno il supporto completo per GNOME, KDE, Xfce, windowmake e fluxbox. sarebbe una cosa bella, se non fosse che per come è fatta Gentoo, questo vuol dire portarseli dietro tutti e cinque. così facendo viene meno il motivo principale per il quale io e tanti altri abbiamo scelto questa distribuzione, e non è un problema isolato a questa categoria di pacchetti.

ciliegina sulla torta, Sabayon è una Gentoo in cui in testing (tutti i pacchetti sono ~arch) e nella quale tutte le USE flag sono impostate in make.conf

qualcuno potrebbe dire che da lì si può sempre tornare ad avere una Gentoo pulita. questo è vero, ma ci metto meno ad installare da stage 1, e non sto sceherzando!

morale della favola, il mio personale giudizio su Sabayon è semplicemente pessimo. mi sono trovato meglio con debian, il che è tutto un dire

----------

## Ic3M4n

che una distro basata su un'altra è un'altra distro.

Provata, molto in testing, forse troppo. Probabilmente va bene per vedere gli effetti desktop che stanno nascendo ultimamente e credo a poco altro. Preferisco l'originale.

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> penso che quantomeno questo thread andrebbe spostato tra le discussioni  

 

Done  :Wink: 

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## lordalbert

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  si è compilato guardando alla compatibilità. ecco quindi che i pacchetti che usano un'interfaccia grafica hanno il supporto completo per GNOME, KDE, Xfce, windowmake e fluxbox. sarebbe una cosa bella, se non fosse che per come è fatta Gentoo, questo vuol dire portarseli dietro tutti e cinque. così facendo viene meno il motivo principale per il quale io e tanti altri abbiamo scelto questa distribuzione, e non è un problema isolato a questa categoria di pacchetti.
> 
> 

 

Ma questo non vale solo per Sabayon, ma credo per tutte le distro... sbaglio?

----------

## 102376

giusto, vale per tutte le distro compilate!!!!

la potenza di gentoo è proprio questa, la scelta, installo solo quello che mi serve!!!!!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Ma questo non vale solo per Sabayon, ma credo per tutte le distro... sbaglio?

 

Non è del tutto vero... Spesso le distro precompilate spezzettano un po' i programmi in diversi pacchetti separati (dove possibile) in modo da installare solo quelle cose che servono. 

In gentoo questa cosa viene ottenuta (in modo sicuramente più preciso) con le use flags, il che la rende un po' peggio (dal punto di vista delle dipendenze) quando si usa come una distro precompilata.

Alla fine non ci si può aspettare che una distro pensata per i sorgenti si comporti altrettanto bene, con i binari, come una qualsiasi altra distro binaria.

Questo non toglie che spesso una sana miscela di binari e sorgenti sia la soluzione migliore   :Smile:  (io uso dove posso i pacchetti -bin per tutti i sorgenti grossi da compilare)

----------

## lordalbert

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo non toglie che spesso una sana miscela di binari e sorgenti sia la soluzione migliore   (io uso dove posso i pacchetti -bin per tutti i sorgenti grossi da compilare)

 

Io compilo anche openoffice...  :Very Happy: 

Il brutto delle distro a sorgenti, è che ci possono essere errori di compilazione (come capita "spesso" a me  :Sad:  ). O la necessità di ricompilare mezzo sistema per una libreria aggiornata....

Una distro a sorgenti offre indubbiamente più vantaggi, ma è anche più difficile da gestire forse...

----------

## Yugi

Ho provato ad installare Sabayon, e concordo con tutto quello che dice chrome. direi che sicuramente l'installazione da livecd di sabayon e' (mio modesto parere) molto meglio di quella dell'installazione da livecd di gentoo 2007.0 con cui ho avuto dei problemi. di certo la parte dell'installazione di sabayon andrebbe per lo meno migliorata.

Premetto che quello che mi ha fatto scegliere gentoo ed abbandonare debian & c. e' stata sicuramente la sua versatilita' (con la "pecca" di dover compilare tutto). Penso che una distro precompilata basata su gentoo si potrebbe anche pensare di farla, certamente pero' io non la baserei su una branchia di test ma sulla branca stabile.,anche perche' penso che l'utemte finale voglia di una distro che sia stabile.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Yugi wrote:*   

> certamente pero' io non la baserei su una branchia di test

 ed un po' anche per il fatto che non siamo pesci   :Wink: 

In ogni caso come mai è saltata fuori questa discussione?

@Yugi: ci sono state occasionalmente persone che hanno cercato di creare una distro basata su gentoo utilizzando i pacchetti precompilati. vedi vlos (ce ne sono altre ma ora non mi vengono i nomi. una forse aveva come logo un delfino) il problema è che portage fa gola a molti ma utilizzando i pacchetti precompilati diventa un macello, anche perchè devi mantenere una struttura di default che logicamente va a scapito delle varie personalizzazioni che ognuno vuole fare. Come dice Cazzantonio altre distro tipo ubuntu, credo debian, e fedora creano n pacchetti per un singolo nostro ed in base a cosa vuoi installare li mettono nelle dipendenze. Logico non possono farlo con tutto però il senso è quello.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Io compilo anche openoffice... 

 L''importante è avere libertà di scelta   :Wink: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi c'è la questione su come è avvenuta la generazione dei pacchetti. ovviamente non si poteva scontentare nessuno, quindi si è compilato guardando alla compatibilità. ecco quindi che i pacchetti che usano un'interfaccia grafica hanno il supporto completo per GNOME, KDE, Xfce, windowmake e fluxbox. sarebbe una cosa bella, se non fosse che per come è fatta Gentoo, questo vuol dire portarseli dietro tutti e cinque. così facendo viene meno il motivo principale per il quale io e tanti altri abbiamo scelto questa distribuzione, e non è un problema isolato a questa categoria di pacchetti.
> 
> 

 

mmm e quindi dici che è insensato avere installati kde, xfce e gnome sulla propria gentoo?  :Smile: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*   
> 
> poi c'è la questione su come è avvenuta la generazione dei pacchetti. ovviamente non si poteva scontentare nessuno, quindi si è compilato guardando alla compatibilità. ecco quindi che i pacchetti che usano un'interfaccia grafica hanno il supporto completo per GNOME, KDE, Xfce, windowmake e fluxbox. sarebbe una cosa bella, se non fosse che per come è fatta Gentoo, questo vuol dire portarseli dietro tutti e cinque. così facendo viene meno il motivo principale per il quale io e tanti altri abbiamo scelto questa distribuzione, e non è un problema isolato a questa categoria di pacchetti.
> 
>  
> ...

 

è insensato se una persona ne vuole usare uno solo ma magari è costretto ad averne installati 4-5, comunque sia su gentoo che con la nuova loop3 questo problema non sussiste, a meno che uno non voglia averli, e li il discorso cambia.

ciao

----------

## lordalbert

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*    *.:chrome:. wrote:*   
> 
> poi c'è la questione su come è avvenuta la generazione dei pacchetti. ovviamente non si poteva scontentare nessuno, quindi si è compilato guardando alla compatibilità. ecco quindi che i pacchetti che usano un'interfaccia grafica hanno il supporto completo per GNOME, KDE, Xfce, windowmake e fluxbox. sarebbe una cosa bella, se non fosse che per come è fatta Gentoo, questo vuol dire portarseli dietro tutti e cinque. così facendo viene meno il motivo principale per il quale io e tanti altri abbiamo scelto questa distribuzione, e non è un problema isolato a questa categoria di pacchetti.
> 
>  
> ...

 

si beh, se uno non vuole averli, è ovvio che è insensato  :Smile: 

Cmq io generalmente preferisco kde, però a volte mi viene voglia/curiosità di provare gnome/xfce, cambiare un po'... e in teoria dovrei abilitare il supporto per entrambi, portandomi dietro però molti pacchetti...

----------

## Kimmei

La mia sarà una domanda idiota.... ma aggingere all'installazione la selezione di quale intefaccia l'uente voglia di modo da installare e configurare solo e unicamente quanto serve per quella?

Della serie se scelgo KDE mi carica USE, pacchetti, dipendenze e marziani solo di kde andando a pescare e salvare solo il make.conf relativo?

Io ci avevo fatto un pensierino su Sabayon, ma eviterei un S.O che mi occupa più spazio di sVista  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> La mia sarà una domanda idiota.... ma aggingere all'installazione la selezione di quale intefaccia l'uente voglia di modo da installare e configurare solo e unicamente quanto serve per quella?
> 
> Della serie se scelgo KDE mi carica USE, pacchetti, dipendenze e marziani solo di kde andando a pescare e salvare solo il make.conf relativo?
> 
> Io ci avevo fatto un pensierino su Sabayon, ma eviterei un S.O che mi occupa più spazio di sVista 

 

con la nuova loop3 puoi scegliere pacchetto per pacchetto durante l'installazione quale mettere e quale togliere. quindi lo spazio occupato dipende da cosa vuoi installare.

ciao

----------

## ckx3009

io ero approdato su linux proprio con sabayon.

poi giocandoci un po' mi sono accorto che non era altro che un linux winzozzizzato... tutto gia' installato, tutto gia' pronto...col risultato che tutto e' lento e che non puoi scegliere quasi nulla.

appena sono passato a gentoo ho imparato a usare il forum, la documentazione, i wiki, gli howto, google e l'edizione "great master" del sommo manuale delle bestemmie.

ma non c'e' paragone.

tra l'altro ho scoperto proprio qualche giorno fa l'overlay di sabayon con alcune chicche difficili da reperire altrove. appena sistemo alcuni problemini ci faccio un pensiero.

cmq se uno apprezza la grafica di sabayon, ma insieme e' un fervente gentoosiano, con quell'overlay puo' "mascherare" da sabayon la propria gentoo, mantenendo una buona dose di configurabilita' (anche perche' si sceglie cosa compilare e con che useflags direttamente dall'overlay).

----------

